# SOOW Extension Cord Ends?



## Electric Al (Mar 13, 2010)

Cord ends and cable are available, but you would be better to call an electrical contractor. 

Get it done right, for your own safety.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

sjaguar13 said:


> I need to run it to a standard 120v plug from a 20 amp generator. The generator has the standard 120v plug.


What do you mean by this? What are you referring to as a "plug"?
Please don't say you are looking to backfeed a receptacle with the genny. 




sjaguar13 said:


> I can't find any plugs that are the standard 3 prong plugs unless it's 15 amps. Everything 20 and above has a different set up. Usually one pin is twisted on its side.


Uh, yeah. That's what makes it a 20A plug/receptacle.





sjaguar13 said:


> I have two questions. First, is a 20 amp plug (male and female) with the 3 prongs even made?


Yes.



sjaguar13 said:


> Second, if I eventually find plugs or use the 15 amp plugs, is there anything special I have to do (like weather proof covers or anything) or and special SOOW plugs I have to use to stay in compliance?


In compliance with what???

Are you even an electrician?


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

Look around your house for a big yellow book. Turn to the "E's" and look up "electrical contractor". Call the guy with the largest most colorful ad. He'll hook you up.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Are you an electrician?


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Are you an electrician?


He is an electrician like I am athletic.:laughing:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Bob Badger said:


> He is an electrician like I am athletic.:laughing:


Drop and give me 20, and I'll be right over for our 3-mile run. :thumbsup:


----------

